# Behringer virtualiser pro



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I just got one of these units to play around with for a while and thought I might share some of my thoughts about it.

Although I had some pre-concieved ideas about what this unit could and couldn't do, I must admit I was wrong yet not dissapointed. 

Basic features:

-dual engine 24 bit DSP's for dual channel operation.
-100 user effects memory.
-balanced XLR and 6.5mm plug for input and output on both channels
-inbuilt power supply (no plugpack)
-midi controlable (via computer or footboard)
-input level switch to select between +4dBu and -10dBv

At first I used this unit to add effects to my guitar. while the sound Quality is average/good and the ability to quickly tweak any effect and store it, I found the inability to combine cabinet emulation, overdrive/distortion, vocaliser and similar effects with the basic chorus, reverb and delay effects to be something of a let down. In all fairness I don't think this unit was designed specifically for guitar. The unit is very easyto learn even if the documentation leaves you scratching your head. I say this becasue the manual says the unit can run 11 different effects either in serial or parrallel however there are only intsructions for using the preprogramed effects (chorus, reverb, etc). 

some of the more usefull functions of the unit are programable graphic or dual parametric EQ's (thats 2 parametric EQ's per channel). Good control over most of the fundamental effects including dynamics, Psychoaccoustics and hi and lo EQ for each effect. All these little effects packed into it makes it a handy unit for when you just need to EQ a particular mic, instrument or if you need to compress, expand or add a gate to some element of a performance. The unit also has hi, lo and bandpass filters which means it will also make for a temporary crossover if the need arises. Given the unit can be used to replace the follwing:
Compressor expander gate EQ, parametric EQ, filter/crossover, speaker control unit I would suggest that at A$199 it is a worthwhile tool for the "justincase" box.

More to come as I still experiment and see what else I can get it to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

Since everyone slates behringer gear it's amazing how many engineers have the stuff in their racks. When asked, they slate it but it's often still in the rack next time and frequently being used.



:bigsmile:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Matthew Moore said:


> Since everyone slates behringer gear it's amazing how many engineers have the stuff in their racks. When asked, they slate it but it's often still in the rack next time and frequently being used.



Thats so true, I know one or two who won't even accept behringer as "entry level" gear let alone quality gear. Yet they still have the odd item laying around. I have to admit that when it comes to the crunch there is no substitue for decent gear i.e soundcraft/mackie/yamaha. Having said this, I have a lot of respect for the achievments of behringer gear and what their presence in the market has meant to associations with little money. I have found their price to be on average 1/5 to 1/10 the price of top end gear, so for me to justify to my clients the top end gear I have to be able to prove that it is 10 times better in at least one aspect. A very hard thing to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

We do sometimes work in an industry of snobs don't we?

I recently worked 2 gigs. On the first I used mackie SRM450's and the production manager was knocked out by the great sound at the venue. On the next, I was recording and the FOH engineer they hired bought his own kit as he hated mackie saying it was cheap rubbish. Now the production manager thinks mackie is rubbish even though he loved the sound.

sometimes I just give up. 

Anyway!....

Any more thoughts on your virtualiser?


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

yes, I gave it another go with my guitar and have come to the conclusion that because "tone is in the ear of the beholder" it will probably unfair to judge is sound based on my speakers/room. My personal thoughts are that you would get better value out of a Boss, digitech or similar pedal if it was to be used predominately for guitar (Just comparing units in a similar price range).

I think this is a unit that would be better used as a backup device rather than the main unit and given its large number of obscure effects like reverse reverb, ring modulation and vocal effects it would be well suited to stage production/theatre.

Edit:

I try to always use house gear or other peoples gear, that way when someone decides they know better how something should sound or what gear should be used I can just shrug and say "I would have liked to bring my own gear but we have to make the most of the situation" after that most people forget about being so particular a just get on with enjoying the show .


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Thats so true, I know one or two who won't even accept behringer as "entry level" gear let alone quality gear. Yet they still have the odd item laying around


 I think some of that mentality comes from touring pros. The stuff they use has to stand up to the worst conditions and keep working, so they learn pretty fast what’s “good” and what isn’t. 

The only problem with that is they then show up somewhere else out of their working realm and see some of that “not good” gear, and immediately diss it. Well, a church that uses their system a couple time a week doesn’t need a console that can survive being dropped off the back of a truck, or amps that can play all day in the August sun.

Still, Behringer’s bad reputation isn’t completely undeserved. I don’t get around much to a lot of places, but nevertheless I’ve come across way too much malfunctioning or blown Behringer gear in churches. You typically don’t find these people abusing their hard-bought equipment!

On the other hand, the sound company I used to work for had some Behringer gear in their rental department. Obviously that stuff has to be able to hold up!

The trick, I guess, is knowing what’s good and what to avoid.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I would like to see a graph comparing the number of product returns and or warrantee claims by brand.

My supplier says they don't get a lot of behringer gear back, and I haven't had to return anything other than mics. Usually I use behringer gear because a lot of my installs are churches who, as you know, naturally can't afford much. The only behringer products I wouldn't recommend on personal experience is their mics. 
As I said beore there is no substitute for quality but when the option is either

1 30 channel allen & Heath desk or 

1 32 ch. desk, 2 amps, a 1/2 oct EQ, 10 mics, 1 100ft 16+4 multicore, 2 wharfdale 12" 2ways with wallmounts, 18" sub and enough cabling to install fully.

the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What do you think of their equalizers? Their prices are so scary-low I’ve frankly been afraid to try them!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

It would be remiss of me to give the impression I am expert with all manner of pro gear, so before I go any further I just want to let people know that they should treat my posts as just another opinion. I would hate for someone to buy something that turned out to be unusable for their needs simply because I said I haven't had any trouble. 

I haven't used their digital stuff yet, And whilst they have 31 band (1/3oct) they don't seem transparent enough for studio/theatre use. I would like to hear from people who have use their digital eq's though as I cannot get a loan of these yet. It would also be interesting to put a behringer and tl audio/DBX unit side by side and see just how much difference there is. Alas i cannot afford tl audio so that comarison will have to wait until next time my supplier is in a good mood and I have time to kill in their workshop.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I was just browsing through DIYaudio and came across this thread concerning the deq2496. These guys have some issues with the sound quality also, If their mods are anything to go by one could obtain better quality by either upgrading their ouput circuitry or using an external dac. Either way for pro-Audio I think in this case you get what you pay for.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> And whilst they have 31 band (1/3oct) they don't seem transparent enough for studio/theatre use.


Yeah, that’s the one I was talking about. I figured as much, that it isn’t all that good, at least for our applications.



> I would like to hear from people who have use their digital eq's though as I cannot get a loan of these yet.


 As you’re finding, they generally don’t do well. We’ve had some people on the HT forums try out the Feedback Destroyer on their mains and the always come back and say it sounds gritty, etc.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats true, the church I used to attend had excellent accoustics (so good we had string quartets wanting to use it for concerts). The system we installed included a FBD, it is brilliant for its "set and forget" and the "I'm an audio noob who just wants to hear the serman" use, but if we ever put on a carol service or special performance the first thing I do is rip it out because of what it does to the sound. I was surprised to see many people on here using them for there subs, but I supose its all sub 100Hz so audiable coloration should be almost non-discernable.


----------

